# downhill/freeride in den hüttnerbergen?????



## punk-rider (29. November 2004)

hallo ich wollt mal hören ob es in den hüttner bergen leute gibt die da sowas wie downhill oder ähnliches unwesen treiben. weil ich nehmlich keinen plan habe wo ich da hin soll! und falls sowas möglich ist hättet ihr lust mich mal mitzunehmen? 
 mfg hauke


----------



## Rote-Locke (29. November 2004)

Moin Hauke,

also speziell Hüttener Berge ist wenn überhaupt was Richtung Freeride dabei, kenn mich da aber auch nicht allzu genau aus. Wäre aber auch mal an einer Erkundungstour interessiert, werde da aber noch mal den Local interviewen. In Richtung DH ist wohl die beste Strecke die in Malente. Allerdings werde ich in diesem Jahr keine Zeit haben runter zu fahren, außerdem lohnt das eh nicht wenn alles so matschig ist. Aber gegen Januar oder Februar wenn der Boden fester ist, sind wir da wieder zugange. Ansonsten kann ich Dich recht herzlich mal nach Flensburg einladen, hier gibt es ein paar nette kleine Spots entlang der Küste. Reicht zwar nicht als "Strecke" aber macht Spaß und übt. Was auch immer wiede eine Reise wert ist, ist mal eine Tagestour durch Kiel. Hat genau wie FL viele nette Spots. Die Flachland Freerider basteln derzeit auch gerade an Ihrem Vereinsgelände.
Jetzt im Dezember sieht es halt leider mit meiner Zeit etwas knapp aus, da die Wochenenden immer recht gefüllt sind, und unter der Woche abends das Licht fehlt.
Ansonsten meld Dich halt einfach mal. Per Email oder PM bei mir. Ne kleine Runde bekommen wir da schon zusammen.

Erstma!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th.S16 (29. November 2004)

Ahoi Punk-Rider !
Also von Downhill in den Hüttener Bergen kann echt nicht die Rede sein.
Ich fahr da schon seit Jahren regelmässig , kenn da jeden Stein mit Vornamen, da kann ich das ganz gut beurteilen.
Ich würde die Hüttener Berge mal als konditionell anspuchsvollen CC-Spot bezeichnen.  
Es geht fast nur rauf und runter (Aschberg oder Heidberg) und auch für Freeride-Einlagen ist gesorgt.  
Also wer rund um Kiel, der Ostsee-Steilküste oder den Harburger Bergen seinen Spass hat, der wird auch in den Hüttener Bergen auf seine Kosten kommen.  
Ich stell mich gerne als Guide zur Verfügung, da kann man ja mal die fiesesten Trails unter die Stollen nehmen !!

Gruss


----------



## Rote-Locke (1. Dezember 2004)

Th.S16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stell mich gerne als Guide zur Verfügung, da kann man ja mal die fiesesten Trails unter die Stollen nehmen !!



So da nehm ich dann auch gleich beim Wort, wie gesagt im nächsten Jahr hab ich wieder mehr Zeit und dann schlepp ich mal ein paar Flser mit in die Hüttner Berge.

Erstma!


----------



## Th.S16 (1. Dezember 2004)

Moin Rote Locke !
Geht klar.
Sag rechtzeitig bescheid wenns los gehen soll, am besten passt es bei mir am Wochenende.
Kannst mich auch direkt unter [email protected] anmailen.

Gruss
T.


----------



## blacksmith (18. Juni 2010)

Th.S16 schrieb:


> Ich würde die Hüttener Berge mal als konditionell anspuchsvollen CC-Spot bezeichnen.



Moin moin,

für schleswig-holsteinische Verhältnisse ja. Ansonsten kann man sich in den Hüttener Bergen eher schlecht für _richtige_ Berge vorbereiten, die Steigungen sind einfach zu kurz und zu flach. Mir gefällt es da trotzdem für gemütliche Feierabend-Runden, denn was besseres hat die Gegend zum Biken leider nicht zu bieten.


VG


----------

